# Reclaimed Fir Plank Table Update with pics



## AML1242 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi All

Instead of dropping out of sight after receiving your kind advice, I thought I would post a couple pics of the table I'm working on. 

I think "rustic farmhouse style" was the appropriate choice for my beginner skill set! I can now say "no, it was supposed to look like that - it's rustic!"

The first two pics are just after I put on the conditioner. I conditioned the bottom and stained it and even with conditioner it carries a wide range of stain absorption and color. The ends have a M&T which I did using 1/4 - 1/2 - 1/4 as the ratio - seems that versus 1/3x3 is a lively topic. Nice first world problem to have...

I did a single joint which is about 26" wide and overcut by about a 1/2". Its 2-1/2" deep. I read varying opinions about depth and just flipped a coin at the end of the day.

That wood - re-claimed from a turn of the century warehouse - is bone dry. Makes for wicked slivers. 

About time to go down and put on the stain...

the picture is after I took it out of the steamer...didn't bend in the middle like I was hoping. Newbie mistake...:smile:

Thanks for all the advice both posted and archived. You guys have created a great resource!

best,

AML


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*your original thread is here*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f5/re-claimed-plank-table-advice-62200/


----------



## AML1242 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry for the breach of posting etiquette...:bangin: duly noted...
When sanding between coats of poly I am wondering how light is "light sanding" and then what is recommended to clean the slab before re-coating? Is damp rag okay?


----------



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

Lightly Sand with 400 to 600 grit paper then I wipe it down with mineral spirits. Then re apply poly


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

AML1242 said:


> When sanding between coats of poly I am wondering how light is "light sanding" and then what is recommended to clean the slab before re-coating? Is damp rag okay?



Sand 320x between coats. Compressed air and a microfiber cloth for cleaning. :smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

AML1242 said:


> Sorry for the breach of posting etiquette...:bangin: duly noted...
> When sanding between coats of poly I am wondering how light is "light sanding" and then what is recommended to clean the slab before re-coating? Is damp rag okay?


I see no breach of posting ability. Since we have no ability to change the title of the original post to show "Updated." I think a new thread is best. Maybe reference the original thread.

George


----------



## AML1242 (Apr 18, 2014)

All done - thanks for all the advice. Wife likes it. reward? take one project off the list and add two in its place!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Excellent! 

How'd you get it to bend?! ...or should I ask how you straightened it? :laughing:


----------



## AML1242 (Apr 18, 2014)

To bend, you need: Two bottles of Canadian beer, a box of elastic bands (the big ones, not the small ones), an empty humidifier box, 4 feet of 3" ABS Pipe cut into 12" lengths. Make stand with the ABS, box and rubber bands. Set the beer on the stand. Take your i-phone and set it to panorama - shoot the picture by walking along the table, instead of just moving the camera from a fixed point.

To unbend: drink the first beer. sweep up the shop. take a picture using normal settings. Decide what you want for dinner. Finish second beer.

I think you could also do it with 3 bottles of American beer. 

I also took a video of the table in slo-mo but nothing really happened, so I didn't post it. :icon_biggrin:


----------

